# Rehomed guinea pig now regretting it



## Penny Less (6 May 2015)

. One gp died Tuesday, and always conscious that they don't like to live alone and I really didn't want to get into the neverending cycle of replacing a gp each time, I wanted to rehome the remaining one. A friend told me about a friend who had piggies since she was a child, and who was animal mad, who said she would take the guinea pig. Well, she took me and gp round this morning to the other lady and her guinea pigs are twice the number in half the space mine had. Not a big hutch at all. I didn't want to cause upset with lady and my friend so have left the guinea pig there.  I don't doubt she will be fed and cleaned,However Im agitating now that I should have kept gp even though it would be on its. own.  She was used to a large rabbit hutch and a run.
Nothing I can do now just needed to get it off my chest  but feel terribly guilty.


----------



## catxx (6 May 2015)

Could you donate this lady your old housing as an "upgrade"?


----------



## Penny Less (6 May 2015)

Well that was the plan, but I cant get it in the car, or on the roofrack. Also not sure she would have any room for it as she appears to be a sort of hoarder.  Really really regretting it now. She also said that she normally has a lot more piggies! I should have insisted going to see the place first, but as friend was good enough to be a go between I didn't want to rock the boat, as she is normally very reliable!


----------



## Zero00000 (6 May 2015)

Get in the contact with the lady and explain how upset you are and could you take the piggy back


----------



## Orson Cart (6 May 2015)

Zero00000 said:



			Get in the contact with the lady and explain how upset you are and could you take the piggy back
		
Click to expand...

This ... you could even tell a little white lie and say you miss little pig too much if you didn't want to bring up concerns over space etc ...

Don't sit and worry about it - just go and get him back. I'm sure she wont mind in the slightest. I kept my last guinea pig on his own when his pals all died. he lived for 4 years quite happily on his own (was approaching ten when he died - he was a tough old pig!)


----------



## SpringArising (6 May 2015)

Honestly, I think the little piggy will be happier with others, even if the space is smaller. 

If you miss her, just go and get her back. Pour your heart out to this woman and hopefully she'll see how upset you are and let you have her back. You could then rehome an older guinea pig to keep it company.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (6 May 2015)

We have one very ancient female aged 7 (the last of a litter of six)  she is happily living on her own in a large cage in our kitchen.  Every one who passes gives her a treat and she responds to all our voices  ( and in particular the opening of the fridge door !!)  I honestly think she is happier now than when she lived in a group.

See if you can get her back  -  GP groups can get very established and  it can be more stressful for a new pig to fit into a group than life alone I think  (particularly if a little older )


----------



## Penny Less (6 May 2015)

I am going to have a quiet word with my friend later.  I think it will make things awkward for her if I try and take it back.  Don't think she would be happy on her own as she is kept outside so doesn't get much company from me!  Have nowhere to keep one indoors and dog is too interested.  Perhaps I'm being too fussy, I have a thing about animals having as much space as possible. also cant bear to see birds in cages.  Im probably going to have to accept it.

ETA . Vet charges, emergency vet charged £70 consult fee, plus euthanasia, this plus charge to see vet day before cost me nearly £150 !  For a guinea pig, its madness isn't it. Piggy only cost me £10 in the first place.


----------



## Clodagh (6 May 2015)

I would go and take it back - say to your friend you are too worried about it (not in a new-home-neglect way but just generally). Then rehome another oldie with her, perhaps, or try her on her own. Friends of ours have made theirs a house pig since it's friend died and he has flourished. He knows the sound of the fridge opening though and makes a racket for carrots.

ETA they have a lab who is now firm friends with the pig, having been very untrustworthy before. Thety don't leave them together but have them both out if they are there.


----------



## Equi (6 May 2015)

This may be rude and you may not like it, but if you left the gp there when you saw that it was not an ideal home and you had concerns about the care it would recieve, then you don't deserve it back.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (6 May 2015)

Orson Cart said:



			This ... you could even tell a little white lie and say you miss little pig too much if you didn't want to bring up concerns over space etc ...

 (was approaching ten when he died - he was a tough old pig!)
		
Click to expand...

That's quite an amazing age - we have an old girl of seven and I don't want to hijack the thread!  but do you have any tips ?


----------



## CazD (6 May 2015)

Orson Cart said:



			This ... you could even tell a little white lie and say you miss little pig too much if you didn't want to bring up concerns over space etc ...

Don't sit and worry about it - just go and get him back. I'm sure she wont mind in the slightest. QUOTE]

This.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hackneylass2 (7 May 2015)

Get piggie back, say your actions were spur of the moment.   Get a piggie companion again for him, 2 are not much more work than one.


----------



## Penny Less (7 May 2015)

thanks equi, I did state that I didn't want to cause an upset between the two ladies and myself.  I have spoken to the lady this morning.


----------



## BlackRider (10 May 2015)

I hope that chat has either put your mind at rest, or you are bringing piggy back home x


----------



## 3OldPonies (11 May 2015)

equi said:



			This may be rude and you may not like it, but if you left the gp there when you saw that it was not an ideal home and you had concerns about the care it would recieve, then you don't deserve it back.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh.  Poor OP was trying to do her best and is now worried sick as she has had time to think things over.  OP I hope you're spoken to both ladies and your piggy is on his way home?  Perhaps you could re-home one of a similar age from a charity?  Keep us updated.


----------



## Penny Less (12 May 2015)

Have managed to find a man with van to take hutch and run over this week, hope it will be used.  I know a lot of people don't keep their animals the way I do, Gps always had a run in the porch in the winter every day and garden in summer.  Piggie has apparently settled in
so don't want to move her again as it was a big change for her in the first place.  We will see how things go.


----------



## BlackRider (20 May 2015)

That sounds like a good plan, glad she has settled in.


----------



## shadeofshyness (21 May 2015)

equi said:



			This may be rude and you may not like it, but if you left the gp there when you saw that it was not an ideal home and you had concerns about the care it would recieve, then you don't deserve it back.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I sort of agree with this, although could have been put nicer.

I can't fathom leaving a guinea pig in anything less than ideal care for the sake of being polite to people - especially when there are many guinea pig rescues who will do a 'dating' service and match them up with a suitable partner and rehome them only to a good home with suitable indoor cage with plenty of space.

I value guineas as much as horses. Wouldn't leave either anywhere I wasn't happy with


----------



## honetpot (21 May 2015)

like most people who GP we ended up with more than one. Who know that the male GP was so clever at hiding its p***s, so we went from one to four cages. Over the winter on of the males got out and lived happily free range in the garden, he was the fittest dude, he main domain was a double garage and eeked when you went in and roamed into the neighbours gardens, out faced magpies and would come for a carrot. It made me realise that animals that have been born domesticated to have a capability to have a life outside a cage, now not a great fan of any cages. We never gave away any of our pigs, they lived till they were very old. But we did learn about pig sexing pigs.


----------



## BlackRider (23 May 2015)

honetpot said:



			like most people who GP we ended up with more than one. Who know that the male GP was so clever at hiding its p***s, so we went from one to four cages. Over the winter on of the males got out and lived happily free range in the garden, he was the fittest dude, he main domain was a double garage and eeked when you went in and roamed into the neighbours gardens, out faced magpies and would come for a carrot. It made me realise that animals that have been born domesticated to have a capability to have a life outside a cage, now not a great fan of any cages. We never gave away any of our pigs, they lived till they were very old. But we did learn about pig sexing pigs.
		
Click to expand...

My house rabbit is free range most of the time, and its lovely to see him run and jump in the air.  He loves to play   Makes me feel sad for the rabbits stuck in small hutches..


----------

